# 300: Rise of an Empire - Gewinnspiel zum Kinostart - Wir verlosen drei Mechandise-Pakete



## Matthias Dammes (27. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *300: Rise of an Empire - Gewinnspiel zum Kinostart - Wir verlosen drei Mechandise-Pakete* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 300: Rise of an Empire - Gewinnspiel zum Kinostart - Wir verlosen drei Mechandise-Pakete


----------



## Xeomorph (27. Februar 2014)

THIS IS SPARTAAA!!!!


----------



## Worrel (27. Februar 2014)

Ich will eine Trickflasche gewinnen.


----------



## Slider33 (27. Februar 2014)

300 war und wird hoffentlich wieder ein sehr cooler Film und dies ist natürlich ein nettes Gewinnspiel. Als ich den ersten 300 Film das erste mal sah, hatte ich gerade wieder Bock auf Skyrim, mit Schild und Schwert in die Schlacht zu gehen


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Februar 2014)

Coole Flasche


----------



## J-Sheppard (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, über die Flasche würde ich mich riesig freuen


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Februar 2014)

Haha, nette Idee.  Bin dabei.


----------



## Orckilla (27. Februar 2014)

Jaja zwei so Kinotickets wären schon ganz nett und zur Flasche würd ich auch nicht nein sagen


----------



## kandzioramichael (27. Februar 2014)

Was ist eine Trickflasche?


----------



## Artanis1978 (27. Februar 2014)

Gibt es hier auch die DVD des ersten Films zu gewinnen?


----------



## yuuhuu (27. Februar 2014)

Der Trailer lässt auf viel hoffen


----------



## Wiking (27. Februar 2014)

Gute Sache, bin dabei


----------



## Ranzmich (27. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Chance <3


----------



## Whizark (27. Februar 2014)

Immer wieder schön Gewinnspiele zu sehen bei denen man kein Facebook braucht


----------



## Chewlacca (27. Februar 2014)

Leider Geil!


----------



## Hotshot2222 (27. Februar 2014)

sehr schön gerne dabei


----------



## LoLkOpF89 (27. Februar 2014)

Keller_Ossi schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön Gewinnspiele zu sehen bei denen man kein Facebook braucht



Hast du absolut Recht, einfach nervig sowas.

Freue mich auf den Film. Eine Einladung nehm ich sehr gern


----------



## Noctem23 (27. Februar 2014)

stark! "Spartiaten was ist euer Handwerk?!" Epischer Film kann es kaum erwarten den zweiten Teil zu sehen


----------



## Thygor91 (27. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel


----------



## Patric23 (27. Februar 2014)

Wir sind SPARTA!!!!


----------



## movieaddict (27. Februar 2014)

Für Eva Green latsch ich gern über n paar tote Griechen....


----------



## Homer2123 (27. Februar 2014)

300 Dinge die ich an dir nicht mag  beste synchronisation seit langer Zeit 

einfach mal googeln


----------



## donvanatta (27. Februar 2014)

Yeah, ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Fortsetzung!


----------



## firewalker2k (28. Februar 2014)

Cooles Paket


----------



## LastSamurai89 (28. Februar 2014)

Der Film wird genial


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2014)

kandzioramichael schrieb:


> Was ist eine Trickflasche?


 Ein Schreibfehler?


----------



## staplerfahrer (28. Februar 2014)

Schönes Gewinnspiel. Hoffentlich wird der Film besser als 300. Ergo, ein wenig mehr story ohne das Gemetzel zu vernachlässigen. Und wenn alles beim Alten bleibt ist's natürlich auch nicht schlimm


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

Fand den Vorgänger schon sehr stimmig, hoffe mal, das der Nachfolger auch so bildgewaltig wird


----------



## LSDSteven (28. Februar 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Schönes Gewinnspiel. Hoffentlich wird der Film besser als 300. Ergo, ein wenig mehr story ohne das Gemetzel zu vernachlässigen. Und wenn alles beim Alten bleibt ist's natürlich auch nicht schlimm


 
Eigentlich recht schwer den 2. Teil noch besser zu machen... der erste ist für mich einer der besten Filme überhaupt. Aber wenn der nur annähernd rankommt wäre ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## Prime85 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich fand den ersten Teil schon richtig toll und nun spielt auch noch Eva Green mit 
Das Artbook würde mich am meisten interessieren, die anderen Merchandise-Artikel sind aber auch sehr schön.


----------



## Kegor (1. März 2014)

Ein schönes Gewinnspiel System


----------



## loener (1. März 2014)

Ich erwarte mir nicht allzu viel von Teil 2, aber ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen


----------



## furtkamp (1. März 2014)

Denke es wird wie Teil eins ein typischer Grunz Schnetzel Film. Für einen Sonntagabend sicher ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Mr-arlon (1. März 2014)

Wird bestimmt bildgewaltig sein, hoffentlich stimmt der Rest auch noch


----------



## andyger (1. März 2014)

Bin gerne dabei


----------



## Rafneg (1. März 2014)

Freu mich auf den Film der erste war schon Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukecheater (1. März 2014)

300 war voll goil!



Spoiler



sinnloser Kommentar um an Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen


----------



## Frezzer546 (1. März 2014)

Premiere kann kommen :3


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (1. März 2014)

Na, den schaue ich. Dann permanenter Zeitlupe kann ich der Handlung prima folgen.


----------



## Barisan (1. März 2014)

Auf 300: Rise of an Empire freue ich mich schon lange! Der Film ist Pflicht!


----------



## Bobsel (1. März 2014)

Nach dem sehr guten ersten Teil, muss man ja den zweiten unbedingt schauen


----------



## Lakritzchen (2. März 2014)

Freue mich jetzt schon auf den genialen Film ....... kann es schon gar nicht abwarten


----------



## MjrVenom (2. März 2014)

Mal schauen wie der wird ;D .. ich hoffe genauso gut wie der erste .. ^^


----------



## 5okrates (2. März 2014)

AUUUUU!!! AUUUUUU!!!! AUUUUUUUU!!


----------



## Wolfsgeheul (2. März 2014)

Bin gespannt auf den Film.


----------



## Mothman (2. März 2014)

Ein "Mechandise"-Paket? Klingt interessant...


----------



## MichaelG (2. März 2014)

Und in 3D. Übrigens soll 300 nochmal in 3D konvertiert auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## thor0190 (2. März 2014)

Netter Trailer. Wird auf jeden Fall im Kino angeschaut.


----------



## Batzille (2. März 2014)

Ist das jetzt Sparta vs. Griechen vs. Perser?


----------



## Yankee-F (2. März 2014)

Der neue Teil schreit ja gerade zu gesehen zu werden. Bin schon einmal gespannt.


----------



## Aemzee (2. März 2014)

BOMBE!!!


----------



## Esmeraldaa (2. März 2014)

Also ich erwarte erstmal nicht zuviel um da schonmal ner Enttäuschung vorzubeugen...aber wenn er nur annähernd so wird wie der erste 300 dann werd ich wohl im Kinosessel fest gekrallt sein und mein Freund wird mir ständig die Kinnlade hoch drücken müssen denn das Teil liebe Leute war gigantisch!!!


----------



## Garybaldiii (2. März 2014)

You shall not pass!


----------



## Lunzifer (3. März 2014)

Artemisia!!!


----------



## kenny1377 (3. März 2014)

Hoffentlich vergurken Sie das nicht... mit zweiten Teilen ist es oft so eine Sache. Ich sage nur "Ghost Rider 2"

**schüttel**


----------



## lars92 (3. März 2014)

Haben will


----------



## ElDefunes (3. März 2014)

Lena Headey...hot


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. März 2014)

Frage: Spielt das nun davor, danach zwischendrin oder wie oder was? Wer ist die Frau? Will nur mal schauen, ob man das irgendwie historisch einordnen kann ... (haha)


----------



## Loosa (3. März 2014)

Huch, ich hatte völlig verpasst, dass es einen neuen Teil gibt. Sehr fein, da bin ich mal gespannt. Aber müsste der nicht 302 heißen?


----------



## ASFireFox (3. März 2014)

Wüsste aber auch mal gerne wer die junge Dame ist und ob die halbwegs geschichtlich einzuordnen ist...^^


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (3. März 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Frage: Spielt das nun davor, danach zwischendrin oder wie oder was? Wer ist die Frau? Will nur mal schauen, ob man das irgendwie historisch einordnen kann ... (haha)


 
editiert:  so hab mal nachgeschaut.  "Der Film umschreibt die historische Seeschlacht von Artemisium, die etwa gleichzeitig mit der Schlacht bei den Thermopylen stattfand, welche bereits im ersten Film thematisiert wurde."

Welche Frau?  die eine ist die Frau von Leonidas, die andere ist Artemisia I. "Sie war die einzige weibliche Truppenführerin in den Seeschlachten von Artemision und Salamis. [...] und zeichnete sich durch Mut und Heldenhaftigkeit aus."

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf den Film. Und danke für das Gewinnspiel


----------



## Sbasti87 (3. März 2014)

Freu mich auf den Film! Den ersten hab ich unzählige male gesehn! Einfach Episch....


----------



## Nimhub (3. März 2014)

Ich will so ein T-Shirt^^. Ich will den Film jetzt schon sehen.


----------



## SamBloodhound (3. März 2014)

noch 3 lange Tage


----------



## aliendrohne (3. März 2014)

ENDLICH 300 geht weiter.
Ich freue mich richtig. Splatter die hier als Kunst zählt.
Glaube es ist gut dass es keine Fortsetzung im klassischen Stil ist ??


----------



## Toffi1987 (4. März 2014)

Tolles Fanpaket ! 
Freu mich schon riesig auf den Film!


----------



## zokel (4. März 2014)

(-.-)> This is Madness!  <(oO) Madness!?  THIS... IS... ZOKELSTYLE *kick*


----------



## EmergencyDoc (4. März 2014)

Freue mich schon auf den 2. Teil von 300, der Trailer scheint auf jedenfall sehr vielversprechend !!!


----------



## Danhartmann (4. März 2014)

Wir angekuckt...


----------



## Kollemann (4. März 2014)

Ich erwarte erstmal nicht zuviel um da jedweder Enttäuschung vorzubeugen.Aber ich freu mich wohl auf ein bildgewaltiges Erlebnis!!Und das noch in 3D!!Denke kann einfach nur klasse werden!!!


----------



## Gunedan (4. März 2014)

wer keine story brauch wird hier sicherlich wieder ein bombastisch action feuerwerk was von seinem visuellen Stil lebt erleben.
Ich freu mich auf jeden fall drauf.


----------



## Reicki (4. März 2014)

Filmstarts meint:

„300: Rise Of An Empire“ ist ein gewaltzelebrierendes Gemetzel ohne Kompromisse. Regisseur Nuom Murro orientiert sich stark an Zack Snyders Original und liefert so eine optisch herausragende, inhaltlich mittelprächtige „300“-Hommage, die ganz sicher keinen Klassikerstatus erreichen wird, aber als bluttriefende Unterhaltung für ein nach rustikaler Leinwand-Schlachtplatte verlangendes Publikum durchaus überzeugt.

Also ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## kaanor (4. März 2014)

Ich freu mich!
Der Film wird bestimmt wieder eine Augenweite.
Hoffe nur das 3d zerstört die optik nicht.


----------



## mikol (4. März 2014)

Wird bestimmt ein cooler Film, hoffentlich gibt es die Wahl zwischen 2-D und 3-D, Action in 3-D ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Baerbele1 (5. März 2014)

toll, das würde ich gerne gewinnen.


----------



## Whizark (5. März 2014)

Nehm ich gerne


----------



## Puggy (5. März 2014)

Fehlen nur die Kinotickets. Hätte aber trotzdem gern ein Merchpaket.


----------



## nibra (5. März 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## PCamateur (5. März 2014)

Würde es schon nehmen


----------



## pfaelzer80 (5. März 2014)

Tolle Aktion, bin dabei


----------



## Foebbe (5. März 2014)

der Gewinn ist sicher genauso so top wie es der Film wird, da simma dabei


----------



## Naonia (5. März 2014)

Der erste Teil was schon toll. Hoffe Teil 2 ist auch gut


----------



## Smartinchen (5. März 2014)

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück!


----------



## siyamak (5. März 2014)

Ich mache auch mit


----------



## lakritze63 (5. März 2014)

Ich bin gern dabei.


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2014)

aliendrohne schrieb:


> ENDLICH 300 geht weiter.
> Ich freue mich richtig. Splatter die hier als Kunst zählt.
> Glaube es ist gut dass es keine Fortsetzung im klassischen Stil ist ??


 
Ein Sequel wäre nach dem Ende von 300 auch relativ sinnfrei. Das wäre genauso als käme ein Sequel von Gladiator ins Kino. Im Gegensatz dazu macht halt ein Prequel (d.h. einer Vorgeschichte) tatsächlich Sinn.


----------



## DreyerWette (5. März 2014)

Super Gewinnspiel, bin dabei!


----------



## Heerdtie (6. März 2014)

Tolle Sache, da bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## export (6. März 2014)

Ich versuch mein Glück


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

Wer "300" gesehen hat, kann sich das neue "300" eigentlich schenken. Warum sollte man sich diese Imitation geben, der sich nur darin unterscheidet, dass statt an Land nun zu Wasser gemetzelt wird...


----------



## Khoraz (6. März 2014)

klingt gut, bin dabei


----------



## Freiwelt (6. März 2014)

Supergeil. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer "300" gesehen hat, kann sich das neue "300" eigentlich schenken. Warum sollte man sich diese Imitation geben, der sich nur darin unterscheidet, dass statt an Land nun zu Wasser gemetzelt wird...


[insert billige Retourkutsche zur TOS und den neuen "Star Trek" Filmen]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> [insert billige Retourkutsche zur TOS und den neuen "Star Trek" Filmen]


 Netter Versuch, aber inhaltlich wie optisch sind die Unterschiede zwischen oben Genanntem größer als die der auf Edeloptik reduzierte Slomo-Schlachtbank-Filme.


----------



## Thierry123 (6. März 2014)

supercool


----------

